# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Screening above gate

## Tiger

We need to put a screen above the gate shown in the photo due to a new two storey house causing overlooking. The two walls that we can attach the screening to are brick but they are not in line with each other so the angle between them is about 30 degrees.  I need some ideas for what materials to use and how to attach the finished product to the corners of the walls.

----------


## r3nov8or

How much higher do you want to go? Wall sheeting like that is pretty cheap. Would you consider simply installing longer sheets to increase the height?

----------


## Tiger

Hi r3nov8or, 
That sounds like a good solution and happy to do, but would the gates need the frame added onto so that there's something to attach the extra length of sheet to? The gate has a welded frame. It would need to go approx 2 feet higher.

----------


## r3nov8or

I think 2 feet above the top of the gate frame would be fine without more support, but if someone was to try and scale the gate, the top of the sheets would probably bend, but not having a rail at the top may also deter someone from trying to scale it. It will be pretty high regardless! I would rivet the sheet laps at the top just so they wouldn't "chatter" in the wind.

----------


## Tiger

Thanks r3, so not sure that I've got this completely but do you suggest buying perhaps 3 feet long sheets and riveting them to what's already there or taking off what's there and replacing them with say 8 feet sheets?

----------


## r3nov8or

Personally I would replace the sheets. Unless you are happy with the zincalume, you could go with Colorbond wall sheet in your choice of color, for just a few dollars more. Doing it was a flat top will save some work cutting to the curve you have there, but personal choice 
Of course you could add a screen per your original question, but attached to the walls it may get in the way when the gates are open, unless it's clearly above head height, and higher than any vehicle you want to drive through

----------


## Tiger

Have explored the option of replacing sheets but am a little concerned about sheets possibly flapping in the wind as where the gates are now gets pretty windy. My original idea was to build some sort of screen but wanted something reasonably strong. The major concern is how I attach it to the walls which are at a 30 degree angle to each other.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks like a good excuse to get a welder and cut the frame and insert some more box section tube. Then add longer sheets as per r3nov8or's idea.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, UB, I still think it's the right thing to do. Having a screen permanently there would be inconvenient for all sorts of potential future vehicle movements, assuming that's what the gate may get used for.  
For the alternative of a screen, brackets at 30degree difference, you maybe need a welder anyway, and you'll need to deal with the curve of the current gate...

----------


## Tiger

Thanks for all the suggestions, the gates are at the side of the house and too narrow for any vehicles to pass through. I had originally thought something from timber but wasn't sure about its strength. The welding is still an option but will require a bit of work and to date I haven't been able to match the profile of the current steel sheeting not that it's vital though.

----------


## Moondog55

Why the need for a screen?
Privacy only or wind screening as well?
70% shade cloth would give you privacy and you could make the support from any reasonably weatherproof material, 90% shade cloth would give you both
I would be tempted to put in a new gate post and a very short stub wall so the gate is at right angles to one of those brick walls and make a new gate

----------


## bookleaf

It would seem to me from your photo that the existing gate is on a 30deg angle now to meet the 2 brick corners. I also assume you want to fill in the space above the gate to provide privacy.
Why not place a timber vertical to each brick corner and spread 90% shade cloth between each. This way the cloth will be in the same plane is the gate and look neat.  Square off the gate top for an even better appearance. Either cut the gate down to square or add/replace the existing  sheeting to make the gate as high as the current peak.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Tiger

Thanks Moondog and Bookleaf, it is purely for privacy and the shade cloth sounds like the way to go.

----------

